# Engine Break-In Oil



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Has any of you engine builders used an oil additive during break-in? here are some examples:


----------



## ffgb (Oct 24, 2005)

When I assembled my motor, I used the Torco assembly lube, then used the Torco TBO 30wt. Then next, the oil I have used is diesel spec rated 10w-30 oil. It is safe to use in gas vehicles too. I have used this oil because of my flat tappet cam. It may be hard to find 10w-30 diesel oil, but Motorcraft makes this in dino and can be picked up at the dealership but is pricey. I went with Chevron Delo in the 10w-30 dino. Its pretty new so finding it may be hard. I called one of the Chevron distributor jobbers by my house and ordered about 6 gallons because they come in 3 one gallon jugs per package. One gallon costs $12, not bad considering you should run dino on a new breaking in motor and the add pack in this oil is outstanding! Hope this helps!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Used a cheap non sythetic oil for 1st start up, drained it after car got to running temp..Then Used Rotella T 10-w30 along with lucas engine break in additive ran the car hard for around 350 miles, drained it and coninued with Royal purple 5-w30


----------



## ffgb (Oct 24, 2005)

I believe you should still be using dino for awhile, probably for at least a couple of thousands of miles, your engine is still breaking in and the royal purple is pretty slick and may stop the break in process.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Bump for more info -- this is good....


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

just use regular, non synthetic oil. "break in" oil and additives are a marketing ploy. Oh, and dont be scared to get on the throttle and run it hard during break in. I know it seems counter intuitive, but after many years of rebuilding motorcycles i have found this to be the best way to do it. Warm it up, let er' rip...I mean don't over-do it and redline it but don't baby it either.., trust me that's the worst thing you can do.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

break in oil is made for a reason, and they are not fake. They're loaded with zinc ...they coat the walls of the engine especially the cylinder walls. Use it and never look back...

You don't need to run the 10- 30 for thousands, there's all different opinions on break in. most will tell you that engine break in is within the first 100 miles....

The ideal break in for an engine first time on the road would be to load it with sand bags or your best friends and pin it in third gear uphill. Pulls and seats the rings like non other


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Tell me more --- I like the way you think.... I have a 35r should I pull the plug on the turbo and let the motor suck filtered-UN-powered air for the break in (first 3,500 miles)? -While using the break in oil --- will it be ok for the turbo?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

motor was built and this was put in. the dude didn't know he had break in oil and tracked it the whole season on this. thing ran like a champ still lol. (oval track racing)


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Break-in oil is more or less a scam, but moly does help the cross-hatching wear flat rather than getting rolled-over.

You can just use an oil with some moly if you want. otc oils range from 50-150mg/kg, boutiques up to 300+. 

You can't just add a ton of any one additive, be it moly or ZDDP or whatever because the additives are formulated in the finished lube product in specific ratios. Too much of one additive can affect the function of another additive. This is even more complex with some of the multi-function additives, although I have never seen a bad UOA result from mixed brands of oils. I still do not recommend an additive.

Either just use the same oil you intend to use for normal maintenance, or use an oil with a decent amount of moly for the first 5000 miles. QuakerState, Havoline or Motorcraft come to mind.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Break-in oil is more or less a scam, but moly does help the cross-hatching wear flat rather than getting rolled-over.
> 
> You can just use an oil with some moly if you want. otc oils range from 50-150mg/kg, boutiques up to 300+.
> 
> ...


 your oil is way to lite


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Based on what?


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I think I'm still struggling with the break-in oil when used with a big turbo question. Will the high zinc levels of the break in oil have a negative impact/ hurt the Garret turbo?


----------

